# new to training - simple supplement stack for beginner?



## pseudonamed (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello, any advice on a simple beginner stack of supplements would be great. I eat a pretty healthy diet: lots of veg and fruit and lean protein. I don't eat a lot of meat, mostly chicken a couple times a week, otherwise mostly vegetarian. Should I add more protein?

Also, anything to help get me motivated to do a long hard workout without getting bored of it. I don't mind cardio as I listen to podcasts and the time flies, and then I've got some nice endorphins, but finding the weight training hard to get motivated for as I'm still pretty weak so far.

Should I just look under the supplements section or do you think women have different supplement needs? Or the same needs but maybe in smaller amounts? Sorry I'm a newb.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi pseudonamed, welcome to the forum.

I think where diet is appropriate and healthy the need for supplements is vastly reduced, but there are afew that can help in most circumstances - some vitamins and minerals and things like omega 3's or fish oils.

Motivation is a very personal thing... maybe if you share a bit more about your goals and current diet and the kind of cardio you do we can see if we can help you find a few ways to improve what you are doing and make it a bit more interesting. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have a real issue if your training routine bores you even if you are weak it should still be a challenge as you should be lifting to your max and that max is the same on the body if your max was 300lbs bench or 10lbs bench.....so this needs looking at...

as for supplements...

Protein powder normally this fits in nicely mid morning and mid afternoon with say a handful of nuts for fats.....

Good multi Vit pack

a good pre-WO would be good as well one that included creatine......

so i suggest

Protein Powder - this is a decent one with good taste http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-559-iforce-nutrition-protean-2lb.aspx

MultiVit - this is good http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-651-reflex-nexgen-sports-90caps.aspx

Pre-WO - this is a very good one for women http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-585-musclepharm-assault-736g.aspx

use this discount code for a little extra off...PSCARB5


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dino?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Dino?


Surely not? :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Surely not? :whistling:


would explain A LOT! :laugh:


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

You don't need supplements, you need food. Specifically protein. Aim for at least 1 gram per pound of body weight. Also carbs and fats are essential. You won't change your body without these

3 things.

And maybe you're doing too many things to be getting "bored" while lifting. If you're a beginner focus on the big lifts, that'll be enough for now.

Squats, bench, deadlifts, rows, pull ups, chin up, dips


----------

